# Ridgid TS24122?



## Gatoruss (Mar 16, 2011)

I am looking for some guidance an a potential used Ridgid tale saw i came accross on craigslist. I spoke to the guy selling it, and he told me the following:

1. The model number is TS24122 (13 amp, 3450 rpm)
2. He bought it 3 years ago
3. He hardly used it (says it might have an hour of total running time on it)
4. He has moved around and while he lived out of state he kept it in his garage, and now that he is back he doesn't have room for it in his apartment
5. He claims that it runs well
6. He is asking $225

Before gong to look at it, I was trying to find sme information on it, but my searches come up with a TS2412, but no TS24122. Would these be the same saw?

The picture of the saw that i have seen shows that the table is fairly rusty. The entire surface to the right and left of each miter slot and the blade is brownish red. He says that it is surface rust that could be easily removed with some elbow grease. Could this be that easy to fix?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

As long as the rust hasn't pitted the case iron you'll be ok. Look at the link below on how I restored a Craigslist jointer. To look at the bed and fence of the tool now you'd never know it was covered in rust when I bought it.

http://lumberjocks.com/DouginVa/blog/34087

As far as the asking price you'd want to know how many Horse Power the motor has. The beefier the better…..1 1/2 HP is enough for the weekend woodworker (IMHO).


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

No pic comes through for me, but the TS2412 was one of the first of the Emerson Ridgid contractor saws to come through, and is remarkably similar to some of the last of the Emerson Craftsman saws. It preceeded the TS2424 and TS3612. Many of the parts from either the Emerson or TTI/Ryobi made Ridgid and Craftsman saws are interchangeable, so they all serve as a decent source of parts. FWIW, the seller may have purchased his TS2424 three years ago, but it was made back around 1997 or 1998. Rust and age are good bartering points….surface rust should come off pretty well. $200 is a fair price IMO if it includes the blade guard, miter gauge, fence, wings, insert, etc. Can't hurt to offer a little less, or ask what his best price is. It has potential to be a nice saw…fence is decent, get it aligned and put a good blade on it.

I think this might be a TS2412 (dunno what the last "2" suffix is about, but I'd suspect a minor revision or update):


----------



## Gatoruss (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses and info.

The saw looks very similar to the one in the photo knotscott posted…here are the photos that the seller posted:




























When you say "pitted," what exactly does that mean?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

here's my 2412, with several; accessories:










it's a good entry level saw that will do whatever you need to do in a hobbyist environment. the stamped steel wings were a cost reduction feature, but CI replacements are available on ebay. a herc-u-lift will fit right into that base and make the saw mobile, the fence, once aligned with the miter slot, holds it's setting very well and is as much of a pleasure to use as the delta t2 on my other TS, an emerso built c-man, same as the 2412.

IMHO, $150 to $200 as a max is not a bad deal for that saw. it has the splitter and blade guard, which seem to get separated form most of these resale saws. a miter gauge (incra v27) would cost about $50. the only real downside to the saw is that the motor, while accommodating whatever i've thrown at it, is a 110v only motor. it's more grown up brethren, the 2424, 3612, 3650 and 3660, all had dual voltage motors. doesn't affect power at all, but it can have issues where electrical service is limited and one tried to run the saw and a dust collector simultaneously.

BTW, those gray colored older ridgid stationary power tools carry lifetime guarantees against manufacturing defects. there's been a lot of discussion across several of the forums in which i participate about the value of that roughly 10 years after the saw was built, but i've never not received satisfaction from ridgid on any of my power tools. they even replaced a tilt locking bolt that i accidently bent.

and pitted refers to rust that has penetrated the surface leaving tiny indentations (pock marks like acne) that can be felt with a finger tip. based on the second pic, the rust looks serviceable adn does not appera to be pitted. remove the splitter, wings and both rails, get some topsaver from woodcraft, or mineral spirits and 300-400- grit wet/dry sandpaper, and it'll come back to almost like new. johnson's paste wax for protection and you're good to go.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I did not know that the motor on the 2412 is 110v only….good to know!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah. $150-200 would be my* offer*, but I'm not sure I'd walk away if $225 was the bottom line price. 
My rationale is that you likely won't find a significantly better deal on a comparable saw that needs no upgrades and very little restoration. Sure- you might luck into a better saw at a similar price. Its happened before. But the chances are slim. 
And I wouldn't spend countless hours haunting craigslist and treking all over town in the hopes of finding the same/similar saw for $25 less. I'd rather get a decent saw in my shop today, and move on with my life.


----------



## Gatoruss (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

I plan to use the saw in my garage, which is not currently wired for 220. So, the 110 would be ok - and I have several power options available in the garage.

I am curious about the herc-u-lift mentioned by toolie. Are they still available, or is that something I would have to look for on eBay or cragslist?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*I am curious about the herc-u-lift mentioned by toolie. Are they still available, or is that something I would have to look for on eBay or cragslist?*

no, they are no longer sold as an optional accessory. the ac9950 was designed to fit a number of tool footprints. the lifts that were on the 3650/60 and the 4511 were tailored to those saws and lacked the adjustability of the ac9950. ebay and CL are your best bets.


----------



## Gatoruss (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses…I appreciate the information (and patience with my questions). My concern is that I am going to have to add a miter gauge and some sort of caster system to move it about my garage.

How do you think that the above ridgid compares to one of these craftsman

2412 ($250) - http://daytona.craigslist.org/tls/3504984156.html

315.228310 ($375) http://orlando.craigslist.org/tls/3559120767.html

113.298761 ($250) - http://ocala.craigslist.org/tls/3589553566.html

Or this Hatchi:

C10FL ($250) http://orlando.craigslist.org/tls/3568081443.html

Thanks again.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

1st - Fairly comparable deal IMO
2nd - Comparable saw….way too expensive.
3rd - The fence sucks….the saw is otherwise comparable, but the value isn't because of the fence.
4th - Comparable value, similar class of saw, but is a hybrid style with the motor inside.

I can't get over the rust on these saws….do people think that's normal? It shouldn't hurt anything as is, but doesn't need to be there, and will be some work to clean up. There should be some discount because of it.


----------



## Gatoruss (Mar 16, 2011)

Rust seems to be a big issue in Central Florida. I was in Lowes today looking at the PC PCB270TS, and the salesman mentioned that they needed to periodically wipe down the floor model with WD-40 in order to keep rust away (and that is inside the store). I have a steel ruler that I left on top of a shelf in my garage and after a few weeks it became unreadable because I the rust.

BTW - Is there some caster option for the 2412 other than a herc-u-lift…haven't come across one on CL or eBay?

Thanks again!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Lotsa choices in mobile bases, or you can roll your own.


----------



## theshed (Aug 8, 2017)

anyone know where I can get a hand wheel for a 2412 saw? All on-line sights say they are discontinued. Is there a substitute brand that will work?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> anyone know where I can get a hand wheel for a 2412 saw? All on-line sights say they are discontinued. Is there a substitute brand that will work?
> 
> - theshed


Ebay should have a Ridgid or Craftsman 113 or 315 handwheel that will fit.


----------

